# من الانبا تكلا هجمع ما يخص خيْمَة الاجتماع



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2013)

من الانبا تكلا 
هجمع ما يخص خيْمَة الاجتماع

*شرح كلمة*

*خيْمَة الاجتماع*


* الخَيْمَة:*

الخيمة الاصلية التي كان يجتمع فيها الرب بشعبه (خر 33: 7 - 10)، ولذلك سميت  	"خيمة الاجتماع" وأطلقت (الخيمة) 9 على بيت آخر وضع فيه داود التابوت (2 صم 6: 17 و1 اخبار 16: 1).
 	 أما الخيمة الأصلية فهي التي أمر الله  	موسى  أن يقيمها في البرية لكي يسكن الله فيها بين شعبه (خر 25: 8 و9) . ولذلك  سميت "المسكن". وكانت تودع فيها ألواح الناموس والشهادة ولذلك سميت "مسكن  الشهادة" (خر 38: 21) . وقد أطلق عليها اسم علم "بيت الرب". وقد صنعت  الخيمة من المواد الأولية التي وجدت في النواحي المجاورة، شجر السنط الذي  كان ينبت في البرية، وجلود  	الحيوانات، والذهب، والفضة، و*النحاس*  وأدوات الزينة. وهذه كلها تبرع بها الشعب في سخاء وحماس (خر 35: 21- 29) .  ولم يكن هذا النفاق السخي ضياعًا، فإن المعادن الثمينة في مثل هذا المسكن  المؤقت المتنقل، كان مقدَّرًا لها أن تنتقل فيما بعد إلى بناء فخم دائم.  وكذلك  	الآنية المقدسة كانت ستنتقل إلى مسكن جديد مستديم.




 
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		خيمة الاجتماع​ 	  	 وانقسمت الخيمة إلى ثلاثة أجزاء: المسكن، والخيمة، والغطاء.
 	 أما "المسكن" فصنع من البوص المبروم المطرز  	بالكاروبيم، ومن ألواح للمقدس وقدس الأقداس.
 	 أما الخيمة فكانت فوق المسكن، وكانت مصنوعة من شعر المعزى.
 	 أما الغطاء فكان من جلود الكباش والتيوس، وكان يوضع فوق الخيمة والمسكن لوقايتهما من  	الشمس والمطر.
 	  وأحاط بدار المسكن شقق من بوص مبروم علوها نحو ثمانية أقدام معلقة بعواميد  نحاس يبعد الواحد عن الآخر نحوًا معامل ثمانية أقدام بواسطة عُرى من  	الفضة.  وكان على كل طرف عشرة. فكان طول المساحة مائة وخمسين قدمًا، وعرضها خمسة  وسبعين قدمًا. وكان عرض المدخل إلى شرقي المسكن ثلاثين قدمًا ومغطى بشقة من  بوص حبال وأوتاد من نحاس وقواعدها من نحاس، وكانت الأعمدة وقضبانها من  	فضة.
 	 وبقرب الطرف الغربي من الدار كان طول الخيمة ذلتها 45 قدمًا وعلوها 15 قدمًا*.   * وكان جانباها ومؤخرها مغلفة بألواح، وكان مقدمها مفتوحًا. وفي كل جانب عشرون لوحًا. وفي المؤخر ثمانية ألواح. ولكل لوح طرفان من  	الفضة يدخلان في قاعدتين من  	فضة. وكانت الألواح موصولة بعوارض من خشب السنط مصفحة  	بذهب، تنفذ بحلقات من  	ذهب.
 	  وكان مدخل الخيمة بشقة مزخرفة معلقة على خمسة عواميد. وانقسم داخلها إلى  المقدس، وقدس الأقداس، يفصل بينها شقة مطرزة من أعلى المسكن إلى أسفله،  وسِمّيت هذه الشقة بالحجاب.

 	 وكان في دار المسكن:
 	 (1) مذبح المحرقة بقرب مركز الدار.
 	 (2)  المرحضة من نحاس (خر 30: 18) وسميت أيضًا بحر النحاس (1 مل 7: 23) وكانت  بين المذبح والخيمة. وكان فيها ماء لغسل أيدي وأرجل الكهنة عند دخولهم إلى  المقدس.

 	 أما أثاث الخيمة فكان:
(1) منارة الذهب إلى اليسار.  		
 		(2) مائدة خبز الوجوه قبالة المنارة.  		
 		(3) مذبح البخور بين المنارة ومائدة خبز الوجوه وأمام التابوت. 		
 		(4) تابوت العهد. 		​وقد اشتغل الصناع تسعة أشهر في إقامة الخيمة، وكان من ضمن هؤلاء الصناع  بصلئيل واهولياب وغيرهم ممن أعطاهم الله روح حكمة وبصيرة نيّرة ومهارة  فائقة لإتمام هذا العمل (خر 31: 2-6). ودشنت بعد الانتهاء منها بشعائر  دينية (خر ص 40 وعب 9: 21). وكانت تنصب مدة السفر في البرية في وسط المحلة  تحيط بها خيام الكهنة واللاويين، ثم خيام بقية  	الأسباط  حواليهم في أربعة أقسام (عدد 2: 2-34). وكان صنع الخيمة دقيقًا بحيث يمكن  فكها وحملها ونصبها في مكان آخر. وكان موضع كل محلة، والنقل إلى محلة أخرى،  وترتيب الارتحال، مرسومة من الله. وفي اليوم الذي أكملت فيه الخيمة أظهر  الله ذاته في سحابة غطتها وملأتها. وبعد ذلك تحولت السحابة إلى عمود كان   مام الشعب في رحلاتهم. فكان إذا وقف العمود فوق الخيمة، ينزل الشعب. وإذا  انتقل، نقلت الخيمة وتبع الجمهور السحابة. وفي الليل استحالت السحابة عامود  نار سائر أمامهم (خر 40: 35-38 وعدد 9: 15-23).
 	  وعندما انتهت رحلات الشعب استقرت الخيمة في الجلجال (يش 4: 19). وبقيت هناك  حتى تم افتتاح البلاد ثم نقلت إلى شيلوه مدة ثلاث مائة أو أربع مائة سنة.  ومن هناك نقلت إلى نوب (1 صم 21: 1-9) وفي ملك داود نقلت إلى جبعون (1  اخبار 21: 29). وكانت هناك في مستهل حكم سليمان (2 اخبار 1: 3-13). وبعد  إتمام بناء الهيكل نقلت مع كل أثاثها وآنيتها، وقد بنى  	الهيكل على نمط الخيمة، وإن يكن ضعفها في حجمها طولًا وعرضًا وعلوًا.
 	 وقد  كانت خيمة الاجتماع مركز عبادة شعب الله قبل بناء الهيكل. ثم أن نظامها  وترتيب العبادة فيها علما الشعب أشياء كثيرة عن قداسة الله وحلوله بينهم  وحضوره في وسطهم، كما وعلّمت أشياء عن الذبائح والكفارة. وتعلّم الشعب من  تقديم البخور قدسية الاقتراب إلى الله في الصلاة. وتعتبر الخيمة أو المسكن  في العهد الجديد رمزًا للمسيح (عب 9: 11) ثم يتحدث سفر الرؤيا عن سكن الله  مع  	الناس وإنه سيسكن معهم. وفيه إشارة إلى دوام الشركة الروحية والتمتع الأبدي بالحضرة القدسية (رؤيا 21: 3).
 	 أما "خيمة   	ملكوم" (عا 5: 26) فيرجح أنها كانت صغيرة تُحمل على الأكتاف، ومناسبة لوضع التمثال فيها.

​


----------



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2013)

*القس أنطونيوس فكري*

* خيمة الاجتماع
	(تفسير سفر الخروج)*


                                          * تأملات في كتاب  			خروج:
*تفسير سفر الخروج: 			 			مقدمة عن أسفار موسى الخمسة | 			 			مقدمة سفر الخروج | 			الخروج 1 |  			 			الخروج 2  			|  			 			الخروج 3  			|  			 			الخروج 4  			|  			 			الخروج 5  			|  			 			الخروج 6  			|  			 			الخروج 7  			|  			 			الخروج 8  			|  			 			الخروج 9  			|  			 			الخروج 10  			|  			 			الخروج 11  			|  			 			الخروج 12  			|  			 			الخروج 13  			|  			 			الخروج 14  			|  			 			الخروج 15  			|  			 			الخروج 16  			|  			 			الخروج 17  			|  			 			الخروج 18  			|  			 			الخروج 19  			|  			 			الخروج 20  			|  			 			الخروج 21  			|  			 			الخروج 22  			|  			 			الخروج 23  			|  			 			الخروج 24  			|  			 			الخروج 25  			|  			[الخط  			العام لإصحاح 25-40 | 			 			خيمة الاجتماع | 			 			مواد الخيمة | 			 			أطياب دهن المسحة | 			 			مواد البخور | 			 			الأرقام في الكتاب المقدس | 			 			أرقام خيمة الأجتماع] |  			 			الخروج 26  			|  			 			الخروج 27  			|  			 			الخروج 28  			|  			 			الخروج 29  			|  			 			الخروج 30  			|  			 			الخروج 31  			|  			 			الخروج 32  			|  			 			الخروج 33  			|  			 			الخروج 34  			|  			الخروج  			35-40  			|  			 			ملخص عام

                    نص سفر الخروج: 			الخروج 1 |  			 			الخروج 2  			|  			 			الخروج 3  			|  			 			الخروج 4  			|  			 			الخروج 5  			|  			 			الخروج 6  			|  			 			الخروج 7  			|  			 			الخروج 8  			|  			 			الخروج 9  			|  			 			الخروج 10  			|  			 			الخروج 11  			|  			 			الخروج 12  			|  			 			الخروج 13  			|  			 			الخروج 14  			|  			 			الخروج 15  			|  			 			الخروج 16  			|  			 			الخروج 17  			|  			 			الخروج 18  			|  			 			الخروج 19  			|  			 			الخروج 20  			|  			 			الخروج 21  			|  			 			الخروج 22  			|  			 			الخروج 23  			|  			 			الخروج 24  			|  			 			الخروج 25  			|  			 			الخروج 26  			|  			 			الخروج 27  			|  			 			الخروج 28  			|  			 			الخروج 29  			|  			 			الخروج 30  			|  			 			الخروج 31  			|  			 			الخروج 32  			|  			 			الخروج 33  			|  			 			الخروج 34  			|  			 			الخروج 35  			|  			 			الخروج 36  			|  			 			الخروج 37  			|  			 			الخروج 38  			|  			 			الخروج 39  			|  			 			الخروج 40  			|  			الخروج  			كامل* 
​ ·        	 	من كان يصدق أن هذه  	الخيمة البسيطة المسقوفة  	بجلود تخس وشعر معزى المقامة على عصى وأوتدة، المحمولة  	على الظهور والأكتاف تحوى في ظاهرها وفي باطنها سر الكنيسة وخلاص العالم.
·        	 	وفي الواقع لن تستطيع  	فهم كل ما يخص الخيمة التي صنعت لتكون مثال للسماويات وهذا ما قاله بولس الرسول  	(عب5:9) وموسى نفسه احتاج أن يرى نموذج ليفهم بالرغم من وضوح التفاصيل.
·        	 	أقيمت الخيمة في  	اليوم الأول من السنة الثانية من خروجهم. واشتغل الصناع في عملها 9 أشهر وتم  	تدشينها بعد ذلك. وكانت تنصب مدة السفر في البرية وسط المحلة وتحيط بها خيام  	الكهنة واللاويين على شكل صليب صغير ثم خيام بقية  	  	الأسباط حواليهم على شكل صليب  	كبير (عد2:2-34، 38:3) فالله تصالح مع شعبه وحل بينهم عن طريق صليبه.




 (ملحوظة على الرسم: الرسم غير مهتم بالشمال الجغرافي، وإنما  	باتجاه مسيرة شعب إسرائيل نحو ارض الميعاد. وكان يهوذا هو المتقدم، لكن الخيمة  	كانت متجهة للغرب إعلانا عن أن الإنسان بالخطية ترك الجنة الموجودة في الشرق  	(تك 2: 8) وبالخطية أعطى لله القفا لا الوجه (ار 2: 27). وبعد الفداء صرنا 	 	نصلى ناحية الشرق ثانية تعبيرا عن اشتياقنا 	 	لمجيء المسيح الثاني الذي يأتي من الشرق فهو شمس البر (ملاخى 4: 2)).  	ونجد يهوذا يتقدم المسيرة نحو الشرق؛ فهو السبط الذي خرج منه المسي الذي يتقدم  	كنيسته في رحلتها للسماء. فهو سابق لأجلنا (عب 6: 20) حيث دخل المسيح بجسده  	للسماء ليعد لنا مكانا.​ ​ 	 	كانت الخيمة تنظر للغرب أعلانًا أن الإنسان بالخطية أدار وجهه عكس الشرق  	مكان الجنة. 
·        	 	وفي اليوم الذي أكملت  	فيه الخيمة أظهر الله ذاته في سحابة غطتها وملأتها. وبعد ذلك كانت السحابة تسير  	أمامهم في رحلاتهم. وإذا وقف العمود فوق الخيمة ينزل الشعب وإذا انتقل نقلت  	الخيمة وتبع الجمهور السحابة. وفي الليل تتحول السحابة لعمود نار يسير أمامهم.  	ومن أعجب ما حدث حين تابع فرعون الشعب دخل عمود السحاب بين جيش فرعون والسحاب  	فكان بالنسبة لفرعون وجنوده ضباب وظلام وكان بالنسبة لشعب الرب نارًا من الجهة  	الأخرى تضئ بالليل لهم (خر19:14،20 + 35:40-38 + عد15:9-23)
·        	 	في حركتهم كان الشعب  	كله يتحرك نحو أرض الميعاد أي إلى الشرق. كما نصلي نحن الآن نحو الشرق منتظرين  	مجيء المسيح شمس البر. نحيا بهذه الروح متحركين تجاه السماء متوقعين مجيئه  	قائلين أمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع. وكانت حركتهم والتابوت في وسطهم، الله في  	وسطهم والله أمامهم يقود المسيرة. هذه هي حركة الكنيسة الآن والجسد والدم في  	وسطها والروح القدس يملأها ويقودها. وهذا هو إحساس الكنيسة ونحن نصلي القداس أن  	هناك شركة بين الأرضيين والسمائيين، هي كنيسة واحدة، جسد واحد يجمعه جسد المسيح  	ودمه.
↑​ الحركة نحو الشرق
                                     	عمود السحاب                          	الله يقود شعبه
	يهوذا ويساكر وزبولون
	بني جرشون يحملون باب الخيمة وباب القدس والأغطية
	بنو مراري يحملون ألواح القدس والعوارض وأعمدة السور
	رأوبين وشمعون وجاد
                                                     	بنو قهات يحملون التابوت                            	الله في الوسط (رؤ 2: 1)
	والمنارة ومذبح المحرقة والبخور والمرحضة
	باقي الستة أسباط​ 
 	[FONT=&quot]​

·        	 	بعد مدة الأربعين سنة  	في البرية استقرت الخيمة في الجلجال ثم نقلت لشيلوة (يش19:4 + يش1:18) وبقيت  	هناك ما بين 300-400سنة ثم نقلت إلى نوب (1صم1:21-9) وفي أيام داود نقلت إلى  	جبعون (1أي29:21) وكانت هناك في بدء حكم سليمان (2أي13:3) حتى بنى الهيكل على  	نمطها.
·        	 	لاحظ أن الخيمة عبرت  	نهر الأردن أي نهر الموت بعد أن انتظروا 3 أيام (إشارة لدفن المسيح 3 أيام) ثم  	خرجت الخيمة من النهر كما قام المسيح في ثالث يوم بعد أن شق الموت (النهر).
*  
*​ * 	 	بين الهيكل والخيمة*

      	 	 	الخيمة تشير للغربة والارتحال في البرية والهيكل يشير للاستقرار النهائي لذلك  	يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول في (2كو5) "إن نقض بيت خيمتنا الأرضي فلنا في السموات  	بناء من الله بيت غير مصنوع بيد أبدي" فبينما الخيمة تشير للجسد الذي نحيا به  	على الأرض الآن وهذا ينتهي بالموت (نقض) يشير البيت أو الهيكل للجسد الذي نقوم  	به من الأموات على شكل جسد الرب الذي قام به. لذلك فبينما نجد تفاصيل كثيرة  	ودقيقة لكل شيء في الخيمة نجد تفاصيل مبهمة وغامضة عن الهيكل فالخيمة تشير  	للكنيسة الآن على الأرض والهيكل يشير للكنيسة في السماء وهذه لا نعرف عنها  	الكثير. ولذلك أيضًا فقد كانت أرضية الخيمة من رمال الصحراء كانت أرضيات الهيكل  	ذهب وفي هذا فهو يشبه أورشليم السماوية (رؤ18:21). أما أن أرضية الهيكل ذهب  	فهذا يشير للمجد السماوي وكون أرضية الخيمة تراب فلكي يذكر كل من يدخلها أنه  	مازال على الأرض. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والتفاسير الأخرى).  	 	وهذا يفهم من (عد17:5). ولذلك حين وضع التابوت في الهيكل جذبت  	عصوا التابوت رمز الاستقرار مع العلم بأن العصوين ما كان أحد يحركهم طوال  	ارتحال الخيمة مع الشعب تعبيرًا عن ارتحال الله مع شعبه في تنقلاتهم وحروبهم.  	(راجع مز8:135) وراجع أيضًا (رؤ15:11-19)
 	 	 	راجع (1مل6:8-8) في موضوع جذب العصي إشارة للراحة.
 	 	 	ولنتصور الآن وضع من يدخل الخيمة وينظر حوله ليرى الذهب والشقق من فوق وينظر  	لأسفل فيرى التراب. هذا تصوير لكل من يتأمل السماويات وهو داخل الكنيسة فيشتاق  	قلبه لذلك اليوم الذي يرى فيه الذهب تحت قدميه في السماء.
*  
*​ * 	 	خيمة الاجتماع هي خيمة يجتمع فيها الله مع شعبه.*


* 	1-      من حيث كونها خيمة*
 	 	 	قلنا أن الخيمة تشير لجسدنا الحالي الذي به نعيش في هذا العالم في أيام غربتنا  	على الأرض. وتشير الخيمة كما قلنا لجسد المسيح الذي حل به وسطنا، لذلك ففي  	إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا يقول "والكلمة صار جسدًا وحل[1]  	بيننا" لذلك تأتي كلمة حل بمعنى أتخذ له خيمة وخيَّم به وسطنا، أي صارت له خيمة  	كخيامنا. وبعد ما قام المسيح من الأموات أتخذ جسدًا نورانيًا ممجدًا سنقوم نحن  	على صورته أيضًا.
 	 	 	والكتاب تكلم عن جسد المسيح باعتباره هيكل (يو19:2-22). وهنا هيكل تأتي بمعنى  	الخيمة أي قابل للنقض والهدم بدليل قوله "انقضوا هذا الهيكل" أما الجسد الذي  	قام به من الأموات فهو غير قابل للنقض مرة أخرى. ولأن الكنيسة ككل والمؤمن كفرد  	هم جسد المسيح قيل "أنتم هيكل الله" (1كو16:3،17).

* 	2-      هي خيمة للاجتماع*
 	 	 	راجع (أم23:8-31) نجده وقد لخصه معلمنا يوحنا في قوله "في البدء كان الكلمة..  	به كان كل شيء" (يو1:1-40). وبينما كان الابن موضع لذة الآب "كنت كل يومٍ لذته"  	فالآب يحب الابن والابن يحب الآب، كان الآب أيضًا في محبته يعد العدة ليخلق  	الإنسان، وكان يهيئ السموات والأرض حتى يأتي الإنسان فيجد كل شيء معدًا (تك1،2)  	وهذا لخصته الآية (أم31:8) ولذاتي مع بنى آدم.
 	 	 	وبعد أن خلق الله آدم نجده يتكلم مع آدم ويبحث عن راحته ويأتي له بحيوانات  	البرية ليرى ماذا يدعوها حتى بعد السقوط نجد الرب ماشيًا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح  	النهار. الله كان يجد لذته في أن يأتي كل يوم ويجتمع بآدم ويتكلم معه ويشترك  	معه في العمل. وكم كانت قاسية على الله هذه المرة الأخيرة حين أتى ليتكلم مع  	آدم فوجده يهرب ويختبئ منه.
 	 	1.     	 	بل نجد الله في محبته  	يأتي ليكلم قايين بعد أن خالفه وقدم من ثمار الأرض وبدأ ينمو في قلبه  	إحساس  	الغضب تجاه أخيه، نجد الله يأتي لقايين محذرًا ثم يأتي له بعد أن قتل أخوه  	ليدفعه للاعتراف والتوبة.
 	 	2.     	 	ونجد الله بعد ذلك  	يأتي لإبراهيم ويأكل معه ولا يخفي عليه شيئًا فهو صديقه. 
 	 	3.     	 	ثم يطلب من موسى أن  	يقيم خيمة ليجتمع مع شعبه ويقيم في وسطهم.
 	 	4.     	 	ثم يطلب بناء هيكل في  	أورشليم وحين ينهدم هذا الهيكل إبان فترة السبي يطلب أن يقام هيكلًا ثانيًا.
 	 	5.     	 	كل هذا كان رمز  	لحلوله بالجسد وسطنا بهيكل جسده.
 	 	6.     	 	ثم أتى الروح القدس  	وسكن في الكنيسة في كل شخص. والروح القدس يأتي ويسكن في هدوء. لذلك يشدد الله  	على أن لا يسمع صوت منحت ولا معول في الهيكل (1مل7:6). على أن هناك تأمل آخر  	فأحجار الهيكل هي المؤمنين (1بط5:2) وهي تُعّد بالتجارب هنا على الأرض  	(المعاول) فكانت الأحجار تنحت في الجبل بعيدًا عن الهيكل. أما الهيكل فلا توجد  	فيه معاول ولا نحت رمزًا لأن السماء بلا ألم أو تجارب.
 	 	7.     	 	ثم نسمع عن أورشليم  	السماوية وأنها مسكن الله مع الناس (رؤ3:21) إذًا فالله يريد هذا منذ البدء أن  	يسكن ويقيم وسطنا ونحن الذين نطرده من وسطنا ويعود ويقرع ويدخل ثم نطرده ثانية  	وهو لا يكل ولا ييأس فهو يحب البشر. ويا ليتنا نعرف أن الخطية هي التي تطرده  	خارجًا فلا شركة للنور مع الظلمة.
 	 	8.     	 	والله قطعًا لا يريد  	أن يسكن في مباني حجرية بل في قلوبنا وهو الذي يقول يا ابني اعطني قلبك. وهو  	القائل "في الموضع المرتفع المقدس أسكن ومع المنسحق والمتواضع الروح (أش15:57).  	هذه القلوب هي التي تفرح الله حقيقة وليس الذهب والفضة والستائر الملونة.
*  
*​ * ولكن وسط من يقيم الله؟ من هم الذين أقيمت الخيمة وسطهم؟*

      	 	1.     	 	المفديين بدم الخروف.
 	 	2.     	 	المؤمنين بفاعلية هذا  	الدم. فمن لم يرش خيمته بالدم مات بكره.
 	 	3.     	 	القديسين "قدس لي كل  	بكر" (خر1:13 + 1كو20:6) إ    ذًا علينا أن نتقدس فقد اشترانا الله.
 	 	4.     	 	نترك أرض مصر، أرض  	العبودية ويكون لنا العالم أرض برية وأرض غربة والله سيكون لنا عمودًا من سحاب  	وعمودًا من نار هو يقودنا وينصرنا حتى لو لاحقتنا جيوش الأبالسة (فرعون) فهو  	سيحمينا ويخلصنا ويغرقهم.
 	 	5.     	 	الذين اجتازوا البحر،  	أي المعمودية. والمعمودية هي موت وقيامة مع المسيح أي علينا أن نحيا كأموات عن  	الخطية فنختبر قوة قيامة المسيح فينا.
 	 	6.     	 	في حالة حركة مستمرة  	نحو أرض الميعاد ناظرين ناحية الشرق متوقعين ظهور المسيح بفرح كل حين.
 	 	7.     	 	نحيا حياة التسبيح مع  	مريم، مسبحين كل حين وشاكرين الرب على عمله معنا.
 	 	8.     	 	نحيا على المن،  	مشتركين دائمًا في مائدة الرب.
 	 	9.     	 	لا نفكر في الغد وما  	يحمله لنا المستقبل من مفاجآت وراجع قول موسى "ثيابك لم تبلَ عليك ورجلك لم  	تتورم هذه الأربعين سنة" (تث4:8) فمن يدبر السمويات لن يصعب عليه تدبير أمور  	الأرضيات.
 	 	10. 	 	 	حفظ الوصايا "اللوحين".
 	 	11. 	 	 	حتى لو حدثت خطية مثل "العجل الذهبي" فالله يقبل التوبة.
 	 	12. 	 	 	أن نعمل في العالم بما أعطاه الله لنا من مواهب وطاقات وعيوننا على السماء  	ونعطى الرب حقه من العبادة، وهذه العبادة لا يحتاجها الله فهو لا يحتاج  	لعبوديتي، بل أنا المحتاج لربوبيته، العبادة تعطيني أن لا أنفصل عن السماء  	فأصير أرضي ترابي مائت. وعلينا أن نجاهد في هذه العبادة ما دمنا على هذه الأرض.
*  
*​ * جسد المسيح من الروح القدس والقديسة العذراء مريم*

(القداس الباسيلي)​ 	 	 	كيف تم التعبير عن هذا في خيمة الاجتماع؟
 	 	 	لاحظ في (خر5:35) كل من قلبه سموح فليأت بتقدمة الرب ذهبًا وفضة..
 	 	 (خر5:35) خذوا من عندكم تقدمة للرب.
 	 	 (خر8:25) فيصنعون لي مقدسًا لأسكن في وسطهم.
 	 	 (خر9:25) بحسب جميع ما أنا أريك من مثال المسكن.
 	 	 (خر3:31،5) وملأته من روح الله بالحكمة.. ليعمل في كل صنعة
 	 	 	من هذه الآيات نجد أن البشر هم الذين قدموا مواد صناعة الخيمة. والبشرية قدمت  	في شخص العذراء المستودع الذي تجسد منه الرب يسوع. والقلب السموح هنا هو قلب  	العذراء وأحشائها الطاهرة التي استسلمت لمشيئة الرب "ها أنا أمة الرب ليكن لي  	كقولك" إذًا هذه هي تقدمة البشرية.
 	 	 	ثم يأتي دور بصلئيل المملوء من روح الله، هذا الصانع الماهر الذي جسم الخيمة هو  	إشارة للصانع الماهر الذي جسد المسيح في بطن العذراء.
 	 	 	وكانت الخيمة بحسب مثال المسكن. وهذا ما رأيناه في المسيح "من رآني فقد رأى  	الآب" ورأينا مجده مجدًا كما لوحيد من الآب (يو14:1). الله لم يره أحد قط الابن  	الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر(يو18:1). أنا مجدتك على الأرض (يو4:17)  	فالمسيح هو بهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهره (عب3:1).
*  
*​ * 	 	الفرق بين مجموعتي الإصحاحات (25-30، 35-40)*

      	 	1.     	 	نجد في المجموعة  	الأولى أن الكتاب يذكر التابوت والمائدة والمنارة قبل ذكر الشقق والألواح  	والعكس في المجموعة الثانية (إصحاح 32) والمعنى أن الله كان يريد أن يعلن نفسه  	ويحل وسط شعبه ويكون سر استنارتهم ويكون في شركة معهم. لكن الخطية منعت هذا.  	ولكن جاء المسيح (ورمزه الشقق) ليغطينا فنصبح مقبولين فيه. الآب يراه هو ولا  	يرانا. إذًا المعنى أننا في المسيح سنحصل على ما كان لنا من قبل فبعد ذكر الشقق  	والعوارض ذكر التابوت والمائدة والمنارة.
 	 	2.     	 	في المجموعة الثانية  	تقدم مذبح البخور في ترتيب ذكره على مذبح المحرقة والسبب أيضًا أن مذبح البخور  	يشير لشفاعة المسيح الكفارية المستمرة عنا فبالرغم من أن المسيح قدم نفسه على  	الصليب مرة (مذبح المحرقة) إلا أننا بسبب خطايانا المستمرة نحن في احتياج مستمر  	لشفاعته الكفارية. وظهوره المستمر عنا أمام الآب.
*  
*​ * 	 	ترتيب ذكر القطع*

      	 	 	يبدأ بتابوت العهد رمز عرش الله الذي يجلس عليه كسيد للأرض كلها يحكمها ثم  	يقودنا للمائدة والمنارة ثم لمذبح المحرقة حيث يتقابل الله مع الخاطئ على أساس  	دم المسيح. إذًا الله على عرشه وراء الحجاب يظهر أنه في عدله وحقه وقداسته لا  	يمكن أن يتقابل مع الخاطئ ولكن هناك طريق هو مذبح المحرقة حيث يتقابل معه وفي  	مذبح المحرقة يقال "الرحمة والحق تلاقيا. البر والسلام تلاثما" (مز10:85)
 	 	 	وكما قلنا سابقًا فالمائدة والمنارة يأتيان بعد التابوت مباشرة ففيهما يعلن  	الله رغبته ومحبته للبشر. بعد ذلك يأتي مذبح البخور ونرى فيه شفاعة المسيح  	الكفارية المستمرة عن الخطاة، هو رئيس كهنتنا الحقيقي، الذي يشفع فينا. لذلك  	يأتي ذكر الكهنة وملابسهم وتكريسهم وسط المذبحين (مذبح المحرقة ومذبح البخور)  	ليقدم لنا المسيح رئيس كهنتنا الذي يشفع فينا. فبينما مذبح المحرقة يركز على  	ذبيحة المسيح الكفارية يركز مذبح البخور على شفاعة المسيح. والشفاعة مؤسسة على  	الذبيحة. وأخيرًا تأتي المرحضة التي تمثل هنا عمل المسيح في تطهيرنا من خطايانا  	باستمرار وغفران خطايانا ومسحها بدمه وتطهيرنا (رؤ14:7) 
 	 	 	هنا نرى المسيح كرئيس كهنة يقترب بنا للآب.
 	 	 	إننا نحاول أن نتأمل في هذه الخيمة العجيبة لنفهم ولكننا بقدر ما نحاول نجد  	أننا غير قادرين أن نرى الحقيقة بوضوح كمن لا يستطيع أن ينظر لنور الشمس ولكن  	هي إرادة الله أن نحاول وهو في محبته يكشف لنا كل يوم أسرار حبه لنا.
*  
*​ * 	 	أسماء الخيمة*

* 	 	خيمة الاجتماع*: لأن  	الله يجتمع فيها مع شعبه (خر7:23) ليؤكد رعايته للشعب وحفظه لعهده معهم ولذته  	في أن يجتمع بهم ويقيم بينهم.
* 	 	بيت الرب*:  	(خر26:34 + يش24:6). إذًا هو ليس مجرد موضع لقاء لكنه المكان الذي يقدمه الشعب  	لله كتقدمة فيتقبله الله الذي لا يسكن في بيوت ويجعله مكانًا له. ومن ثم فحين  	يدخل أولاده فيه يكونون كمن يدخلون السماوات مسكن الله.
* 	 	المسكن*:  	(خر1:26) فالله كان سيسكن وسطهم. وكان هذا قصد الله أن يشعر الشعب بأنه في  	وسطهم وبأن حضوره مقدس. وفي تقديم الذبائح باستمرار يشعرون أنهم لا يمكن أن  	يقتربوا إلا بدم الذبائح ووساطة رئيس الكهنة. ويطلق المسكن على القدس وقدس  	الأقداس (شاملة الألواح والشقق) وتطلق الخيمة على شقق شعر الماعز وأغطية جلود  	الكباش وأغطية التخس.
* 	 	مسكن الشهادة*:  	(خر21:38) أو خيمة الشهادة (أع44:7) ففيها تابوت العهد الذي يحوي لوحي الشهادة  	داخله إعلانًا عن الحق الذي في الله. وكسر لوحي الشهادة دليل على أن الإنسان لم  	يستطع أن يحافظ على الحق. وقد يكون كسر موسى للوحي الشهادة ضيقًا منه، من الشعب  	الذي كسر الوصية أو حتى لا تشهد هذه الألواح على الشعب. ولكن الله يعود ويصنع  	لوحًا شهادة جديدان. وكما كسر الإنسان جسده بالخطية وإنشق عن الله ومات، صنع له  	الله جسدًا جديدًا. إذًا الخيمة هي شهادة عملية للعهد الذي أقامه الله مع شعبه.  	أنه سيحل في وسطهم. وهذه الألواح نقشها بإصبعه على لوحي الشهادة. وإذا فهمنا أن  	إصبع الله إشارة للروح القدس وأن نحت اللوحين هو عمل موسى نعود مرة أخرى لمفهوم  	أن هناك تقدمة من البشر وعمل للروح القدس. قبل فداء المسيح كانت قلوبنا حجرية  	فاستلزمت ألواح حجرية تنقش عليها الوصايا. وبعد الفداء وحلول الروح القدس حول  	الروح القدس قلوبنا لقلوب لحمية بأن سكب محبة الله فيها، وبهذا نقشت الوصايا  	على قلوبنا اللحمية بالروح القدس. (خر19:11 + أر33:31 + رو5:5 + يو23:14).
* 	 	بيت الغطاء*  	: هو غطاء تابوت العهد. ويمثل عرش الله. ويرش عليه دم الكفارة ، فيغفر الله.
*  
*​ * المواد المستخدمة في المسكن*

      	 	 	تقدمات المسكن
 	 	(خر2:25) من كل من يحثه قلبه تأخذون  	تقدمتي.
 	 	(خر5:35) كل من قلبه سمح أي بقدر ما  	تسمح محبتهم تأخذون هذه المواد.
 	 	 	هذه المواد التي نساهم بها في المبنى الذي سيصير في ملكية الله وفيه يجتمع الله  	بنا.
 	 	 	ونلاحظ أن هذه الخيمة الصغيرة تكلفت ملايين عديدة فكمية الذهب فيها ضخمة هذا  	عدا الفضة وباقي المواد. ولكن هذا لأنها ترمز لشخص المسيح الذي لا يقدر بمال.  	وأنها لكرامة أن نشترك في بناء بيت الرب، وأنه لعار أن لا نشترك إن عشنا  	بالتقوى أي أعطينا القلب للرب فهو سيجد له مسكنًا وإن عشنا في عدم تقوى وبغير  	أمانة لن يجد الرب مكانًا يسكن فيه. والآن في اليوم الأخير  هل سيجد الله له  	مكان في قلبي؟هل حين يأتي المسيح سيجد هذا القلب له، أم أن رئيس هذا العالم  	يكون محتلًا للقل، وبذلك أحرم من يسوع الملك الحقيقي. إن وجد الشيطان مكانًا له  	يمتلكه داخلي لطالب به. أما الرب فلو وجد القلب له فهو يدافع عنه ويعطيه نصيبًا  	وميراثًا سماويًا.
 	 	 	من أين حصل الشعب على كل هذه المعادن:
 	 	1.     	 	هم وارثي     	 	إبراهيم وإسحق  	ويعقوب الأغنياء (تك35:24،2:13).
 	 	2.     	 	من المصريين  	(خر2:11،3 + 35:12،36) وهذا تطبيقًا للنبوة (تك14:15).
 	 	3.     	 	من عماليق (خر13:17).
 	 	 	ولنلاحظ أن المصريين وعماليق قد أعطاهم الله لكنهم أساءوا استعمال عطاياه فأخذت  	منهم "من له سيعطى ويزاد ومن ليس له فالذي عنده سيؤخذ منه" (مت12:13). أما  	الشعب الذي قدم مما عنده فأخذ ما لا يقدر بثمن. لقد اخذ إقامة الله في وسطه.  	وقارن مع (يو23:14) "إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبي وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع  	منزلًا" إذًا من يعطى القلب لله ويحبه سيتحول هذا القلب لمنزل لله.​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2013)

* مواد خيمة الاجتماع
    (تفسير سفر الخروج)*



                                                              1.              لم يكن للخيمة أقفال      فالباب مفتوح دائمًا ولكل واحد. هذا حتى الآن. أما ما نجده في (رؤ8:15) فمخيف      "وإمتلأ الهيكل دخانًا من مجد الله ومن قدرته ولم يكن أحد يقدر أن يدخل الهيكل      حتى كملت سبع ضربات السبعة الملائكة. إذًا علينا أن لا نقسي قلوبنا إن سمعنا      صوته" (عب7:4).
          2.              هناك تدرج في استخدام      المعادن ففي الدار الخارجية فضة ونحاس.
           وفي القدس ذهب وفضة 
           وفي قدس الأقداس ذهب فقط
               فكلما دخلنا للأعماق نكتشف الأمجاد الإلهية.

*     1-      الذهب*

                    أول ذكر للذهب في الكتاب المقدس كان في الجنة (تك11:2) فكان في أرضها ذهب وهو      ذهب جيد وأخر مرة يذكر فيها الذهب في (رؤ18:21،21) فأورشليم السماوية كلها ذهب      وطرقاتها ذهب. والمعنى أن ما كان في الجنة وفقدناه سنحصل عليه ثانية في السماء.      الذهب يشير لمجد الله والسماويات. وحيث أن آدم كان يتمتع بمجد الله في الجنة      قيل أن ذهب تلك الأرض جيد. فالذهب إشارة للسمويات حيث أنه لا يصدأ.
               وكلمة ذهب جاءت في العهد القديم 350مرة واستخدم الذهب ليس للنقود بل للزينة      والحلي (تك22:24) واستخدم رمزًا للثروة (تك2:13) فهو يعيش طويلًا ولا يفقد      بريقه. وللأسف استخدم في عبادة الأوثان (أش19:40). وهذا معناه أننا حولنا عطايا      الله لنستخدمها في الخطية. أو حولنا مجد الله الذي فينا لغير الله.
               وحينما نجد آيات مثل "ذهبكم وفضتكم قد صدئا" (يع3:5 + 1بط7:1،18،19 + 1بط3:3،4)      هنا نجد أن الذهب شيء فاسد بجانب دم المسيح فالأشياء الإلهية يشير لها الكتاب      هنا أنها أثمن من الذهب (مز10:19 + أم10:8) ولكن في هذه الآيات أي نوع من الذهب      يتكلم عنه؟ هو الذهب الذي اشتهاه البشر فصنعوا منه عجلًا ذهبيًا عبدوه. هو      شهواتهم أو هو المال الذي عبدوه. وهكذا صنع يربعام ملك إسرائيل عجل ذهبي ليعبده      الشعب؟ ونبوخذ نصر صنع تمثال ذهب. هكذا عكس الذهب السماوي الذي يشير لمجد الله.      فعطية الله صالحة لكن استخدام الإنسان يفسدها بأن يخضعها للشر وتتحول موضوعًا      لشهواته.
               إذًا الذهب يشير لمجد الله لذلك كان القدس وقدس الأقداس ذهبيين وكان الهيكل كله      ذهبًا رمزًا لأورشليم السماوية (حتى أرضية الهيكل كانت ذهبًا) (1مل30:6) وفي      (رؤ15:21) نجد قياس المدينة بقصبة ذهب والمعنى أن من يدخل هذه المدينة لابد أن      يكون له مقاييس سماوية.
               وكان الذهب يصنع على شكل صفائح رقيقة وتقطع بعض هذه الصفائح على شكل أسلاك      رفيعة. فالصفائح تغشى بها أجزاء الخيمة والأسلاك توشى بها ملابس رئيس الكهنة.      والخلاصة أن الذهب يشير لمجد الله أي لطبيعته الإلهية. 
*  
*​ *     2-      الفضة*

                    أول مرة يرد ذكر الفضة في الكتاب المقدس في (تك2:13) كإعلان عن غنى إبراهيم      وكانت الفضة تستخدم كنقود، فإخوة يوسف باعوه بعشرين من الفضة. ثم نسمع عن فضة      الكفارة (خر11:30-16). فالفدية تدفع من الفضة. وبذلك نفهم أن هناك ثمن دفع      كفدية ليشتريني المسيح ويحررني (1بط18:1 + 1كو20:6) وتشير الفضة أيضًا لكلمة      الله لنقاوتها ولونها الأبيض (مز6:12) "كلمة الله كالفضة". وقد تشير لكلمة الله      المكتوبة أو كلام الكرازة.
               وإذا كانت الفضة تشير للفداء فقيمة الفداء في أن من مات عني هو الله. إذًا      الفضة تشير إلى الله الذي اشتراني. وفي لونها الأبيض تشير لقداسته الإلهية فهو      بدمه نقاني "تغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج"
               وما قيل عن الذهب يقال هنا أيضًا فإذا استخدم الإنسان الفضة استخدامًا سيئًا      وعبد المال نسمع كلامًا صعبًا عن الفضة. إذًا الكلام الصعب يشير لاستخدام      الإنسان السيئ.
*  
*​ *     3-      النحاس*

                    أول مرة ذكر فيها النحاس كانت في (تك22:4). ولكن ذكر الذهب أولًا في (تك11:2)      فمجد الله أولًا. وقد ذكر الذهب قبل السقوط. أما النحاس فذكر بعد السقوط وذكر      مع عائلة قايين. والنحاس يوجد في أماكن كثيرة من العالم وقد يوجد مختلطًا      بالشوائب غالبًا لذلك يحتاج للتنقية والتنقية تحتاج للنار. وهو معدن لونه أحمر      وهو لين فيسهل طرقه وتشكيله في شكل أواني أو ألواح تغطى أشياء أخرى مثل مذبح      المحرقة. وهو يفوق الذهب والفضة في المتانة.
               وكلمة نحاس مشتقة من كلمة قبرص حيث كان الرومان يستوردونه (نحاس      copper     وقبرص      cyprus)      وفي العبرية هناك صلة بين كلمة نحاس      nehoshcth      وحية nehash)      وسماها حزقيا نحشتان وغالبًا فهذا الاسم ناتج من دمج الكلمتان حيَّة ونحاس.
               وللنحاس في الكتاب المقدس استعمالات كثيرة بعضها جيد وبعضها شرير. فمثلًا      (تث9:8) "من تلاله يخرج نحاسًا" هذا يشير للأرض أنها جيدة لا تثمر غلة فقط بل      معادن. ويشير لسحق العدو. (مي13:4)
               ولكننا نجد أن النحاس يستعمل في السلاسل التي يقيد بها الأسرى (شمشون وصدقيا      قض21:16 + 2مل7:25). والأسوار المنيعة تصنع أبوابها من نحاس (1مل13:4+ أش2:45 +      مز16:107). ورداء جليات كان نحاس ولكن هذا الأخير ثبت ضعفه أمام إيمان داود.      وبهذا يشير النحاس لقوة الدفاع (أر18:1،20:15) وفي (تث23:28، لا19:26) نسمع عن      أن السماء نحاس، هذا من اللعنات لو أخطأوا.
               والخلاصة فالنحاس يعني = متانة - قوة - عدم إثمار - عبودية وخضوع - حماية.      ولتطبيق هذا على طبيعة الله فهذا يعني عدم تغير صفاته وقوته والخضوع له مع عدم      الإمكانية من الهروب من أحكامه في حالة الخطية أو التمتع بحمايته في حالة      الالتجاء إليه فيصير سورًا لنا.
               أما في تطبيق هذا على الإنسان الخاطئ فيشير النحاس للعناد وقساوة القلب      (أش4:48). وهنا النحاس يشير للوقاحة والتمرد وقارن مع حزقيال (8:3،9)
               وهنا نفهم لماذا كانت الحية نحاسية فالنحاس علامة مميزة للشيطان. وحيث أن      النحاس استخدم في الأحكام القضائية (سلاسل نحاسية) وفي السجون. إذًا هو يعني أن      أحكام الله وقضائه هي أحكام قوية لا تتغير. وعلى الصليب كان قضاء الله على      الخطية وبعده قُيِّد الشيطان بسلاسل (رؤ1:20-3) 1000سنة. وقداسة الله وكماله      تستوجب دينونة الخطية إدانة مطلقة. وهذا أدى أن يرفع هو كالحية النحاسية. فهو      صار خطية لأجلنا (يو14:3 + 2كو21:5) فهو حمل حكم الله الذي لا يتغير ضد الخطية      ليأتي بالحياة والشفاء لمن يلجأ إليه. وعلى الصليب صارت السماء نحاسًا للمسيح      "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني" ولكن تم القضاء فيه لكن بهذا انفتحت السموات لي أنا      لتمطر وينسكب الروح القدس على الكنيسة. إذًا على الصليب نرى دينونة الخطية      ومحبة الله. فالله لن يكون الله إلا لو دان الخطية. إذًا فالنحاس يحدثنا عن                ألوهية المسيح     من حيث دينونته للخطية وعدله.
               وهو يشير للصلابة (أي12:6+ رؤ15:1) فالمسيح رجلاه نحاسيتان بهما يطأ أعداؤه.      وبهما ندك كل أشواك هذه الحياة وكل خطية. واستعمال النحاس في مذبح النحاس يشير      لإدانة الخطية واستعماله في المرحضة يشير لإدانة  النجاسة. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في      موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والتفاسير الأخرى).           ونجد أن كل من هو في      المسيح لا شيء من الدينونة عليه (رو1:8) هذا يبدو هنا واضحًا جدًا، فكل ما هو      خارج الخيمة نحاس أما ما داخل الخيمة فهو ذهب أي مجد وفرح. وبينما المسيح رجلاه      من نحاس نجد يداه ذهب فعطاياه لأولاده سماوية (نش14:5)،
               ولنلاحظ في مذبح المحرقة النحاسي اشتعال النار عليه دائمًا رمزًا للدينونة      الإلهية فهذه النار نزلت من السماء وإلهنا نار آكلة. وحينما ننظر للمذبح      النحاسي والنار مشتعلة عليه هذا يذكرنا بأن أساس عرش الله هو البر والقضاء. هنا      على هذا المذبح نجد الرحمة والعدل. ثم في المرحضة بعد المذبح مباشرة نجد      النتيجة المباشرة لما حدث على المذبح، أي التطهير والغسيل أي الغفران.
* 

*​ * 4-      خشب السنط acacia wood  *

                    هو خشب ناشف قوي. لا يسوس فهو بذلك يرمز لجسد المسيح من حيث:
          1.              أنه لا يفسد "لن تدع      تقيك يرى فسادًا" (مز10:16).
          2.              الخشب من ثمار الأرض      والمسيح اتخذ له جسدًا من الأرض.
          3.              هو خشب أي نبت:      والمسيح نبت قدامه كفرخ (أش2:53) ويخرج قضيب من جزع يسى (أش1:11) وينبت                 [FONT=&quot]غصن​http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...2-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/19_J/j_14.html من      أصوله.
               والسنط استخدم هنا بينما استخدم سليمان الأرز، لأن السنط ينمو في الصحراء      (1مل15:6،31..) وراجع (أش19:41 ،20). إذًا الله قادر أن يحول الصحراء إلى جنة.      والصحراء الخربة كانت هي العالم قبل المسيح الذي نبت فيه كغصن سنط والشجر أيضًا      يذكر بالبذر الذي يدفن ثم يظهر كشجرة.
               ونفهم أن البرية أو الصحراء الخربة هي إسرائيل. أو كرسي داود الذي خرب ثم خرج      المسيح كغصن من هذه البرية. وكانت إسرائيل كقبور مبيضة (مت27:23) هم جسد بلا      روح، كقبور ملآنة عظامًا. لذلك كان المسيح حين جاء مثل جذع حي خرج من أرض      ناشفة.
               وهذا الشجر يخرج منه الصمغ ويستخدم كدواء ومقويات ومنشطات. وخشب السنط كما      ذكرنا يعيش لفترات طويلة دون أن يفسد.
* خشب مغشى بالذهب*

                    هذا إشارة لأن طبيعة المسيح واحدة من طبيعتين، ناسوتية (خشب) ولاهوتية (ذهب)      وهما بلا اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير. وكان الذهب مختبئ داخل المسكن لا يراه      سوى الكهنة فمجد سيدنا ومخلصنا الإلهي مختبئ داخل حجاب جسده لا يدركه إلا من      يدخل للعمق. ولاحظ أن المسيح وهو على الأرض كان لاهوته مختبئ في ناسوته أما      الآن فقد ظهر مجده بعد القيامة والصعود. 
*          خشب مغشى بالنحاس*

                    نفس المفهوم السابق لكن يظهر هنا جانب الدينونة والعدل والقضاء لا المجد.
*  
*​ * 5-      البوص الكتان المبروم fine  linen thread*

                    لونه أبيض نقي إشارة للطهارة والنقاوة الكاملة (رؤ5:3، 13:7،14) وكان هو لباس      الكهنة ولباس رئيس الكهنة يوم الكفارة. وكلمة مبروم أي أن خيوطه مبرومة أي      مجدولة من عدة خيوط. وهو يشير لنقاوة المسيح الكاملة وأنه بلا خطية. وقوله      مبرومًا يشير لقمع الجسد وضبطه. ويكون كل جهاد لقمع الجسد والتحكم فيه في      المسيح يسوع هو تقدمة لبيت الرب.
               إذًا هو يشير للمسيح بالجسد، في حياته النقية على الأرض. وأننا فيه نتبرر.
*  
*​ *     6-      القرمز scarlet يسمى قرمز دودي*

                    هذا اللون يحصل عليه من نوع من الدود يسمى الدودي توجد عالقة بأوراق الشجر، وهي      تتولد عليها. وكانوا يأخذون هذا الدود ويغلونه في الماء ويعصرونه. وهذا يشير      لدم المسيح المسفوك فلون القرمز هو لون الدم. وكان ملوك إسرائيل يلبسون رداءً      قرمزيًا، لذلك ففي إنجيل متى الذي يخاطب اليهود نجد أن الجند حين أرادوا أن      يهزأوا بالمسيح ألبسوه رداء قرمزيًا. وفي مزمور (6:22) أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان      صورة واضحة للمسيح الملك الذي مات وعصر دمه لأجلنا فالدودة هنا هي المقصود بها      التي يأخذون منها اللون القرمزي وتسمى هذه الدودة (دودة القرمز) وسنلاحظ أن      الألوان المستخدمة هنا تأتي بموت دودة أو أي مخلوق إشارة للمسيح الذي مات عنا      وراجع (يش18:2 + 2صم24:1 + عد6:19). لهذا علينا أن نمات النهار كله.
*  
*​ *     7-      أرجوان purple     *

                    هو لباس ملوك الأمم لذلك فمرقس الذي كتب إنجليه للأمم ذكر أن الجند ألبسوا      المسيح ثوب أرجوان، ولعل الجنود كانوا يغيرون لون الرداء أو هو رداء به ألوان      مختلفة لأن لوقا قال أنه كان لباسًا لامعًا ومتى رأى فيه اللون القرمزي لون      ملوك اليهود فمتى يكلم اليهود ومرقس رأي فيه اللون الأرجواني لون ملوك الأمم      فهو يكلم الرومان. وغالبًا فقول متى رداءً قرمزيًا وقول مرقس رداءً أرجواني      وقول يوحنا لباسًا لامعًا القصد منه أنهم ألبسوه رداءً ملوكيًا للسخرية منه      كملك لليهود. وكل إنجيلي استخدم الوصف الذي يتناسب مع من يكتب لهم.
               وهذا اللون يشير لملك المسيح. وهو لون أحمر يميل للبنفسجي. يؤخذ من نوع معين من      الأصداف بعد سحقها (موت أيضًا). والمسيح هو ملك علينا بمحبته التي ظهرت في      موته. (راجع قض26:8 +      لو16) (ملابس الرجل الغني).
               ولنلاحظ أنه طالما أن المسيح يملك عليَّ، إذًا كل ما هو لي هو له.
*  
*​ * 8-      إسمانجوني Blue*

                    هو لون سماوي أزرق. يشير للمسيح بكونه سماوي، آتيًا من السماء (راجع يو13:3).      والكلمة فارسية تنقسم لشقين (أسمان+ جوني) وأسمان تعني سماء وجوني معناها لون.      إذًا الكلمة تعني ما لونه كالسماء. وهذا اللون أيضًا يؤخذ من الأصداف. هو يعلن      جمال المسيح السماوي. وكما  لا ندرك أعماق السماء ولكن نتمتع بجمالها، هكذا      يمكننا أن نتمتع بالسماويات وجمالها دون أن ندرك أعماقها (راجع خر10:24).
*  
*​ * 9-      شعر المعزى Goats hair*

                    هو الغطاء الخارجي للحيوان. إذًا هو نقطة تلامسه مع العالم الخارجي أو هو نقطة      الانفصال عنه. وهو يحمي الحيوان من الحر والبرد والمطر فهو يشير للانفصال.      ولذلك النذير كان يطلق شعره كمن انفصل عن كل نجاسة ويكون مقدسًا (عد5:6) ولو      حدث وتنجس فكان عليه أن يحلق شعره كرمز لأنه فقد هذا الانفصال. وإحدى علامات      البرص أن الشعر يغير لونه أو يسقط (لا30:13-42) والمقصود أن الانفصال لم يحدث      عن عالم الخطية وبقوة فهذا يعتبر نجاسة.
               وهذا ما كان يميز أنبياء العهد القديم، انفصالهم عن الشر المحيط (1صم11:1) +      شمشون يطلق شعره كسر لقوته + اعتزال النبي (أر17:15 + زك4:13)
               وظيفة الأنبياء: لم تكن أساسًا أن يتنبأوا بالمستقبل بل أن يحدثوا الشعب عن      الله، بعد أن فشل الكهنة والشعب في التعرف على الله. فمثلًا صموئيل أرسله الله      بعد فشل عالي الكاهن. (راجع عب1:1) فالله أرسل المسيح بعد أن فشلت كل محاولاته      السابقة. وكان عمل النبي أيضًا أن يكشف خطايا الشعب ويدعوهم للتوبة (أش1:58).      وكان النبي أيضًا يتنبأ عن خراب الأمم ثم رجوع إسرائيل. كذلك كان يوحنا      المعمدان أعظم من الجميع (مت9:11) مع أن كل عمله كان الدعوة للتوبة (مر15:1)
               والمسيح قام بنفس العمل بعد سجن يوحنا المعمدان ووبخ السيد المرائين والفريسيين      وكانت شهادته الدائمة في توبيخ الرياء هي ثوب الأنبياء الذي يرتديه. وكان ثوب      الشعر يستعمل أيضًا في المسوح وهذه تستعمل في أوقات الحزن، إذًا فثوب الشعر      يشير أيضًا لحزن المسيح على خطايا الشعب ودموعه ورثاؤه على أورشليم (لو34:3)
               إذًا ثوب الشعر يشير للمسيح في انفصاله عن الخطية كنذير حقيقي (عب26:7) ويشير      له كنبي. فصفات الأنبياء قد تجمعت فيه وهي توبيخ الخطية وروح الحزن والرثاء.      وشعر المعزى يشير أيضًا للخطية والخداع. (قصة رفقة ويعقوب، ثم أن أولاد يعقوب      خدعوا أباهم في قصة يوسف بأنهم ذبحوا معزى كما أن رفقة قد ذبحت معزى (تك16:27،      31:37) ولاحظ أنهم لم يذبحوا خروفًا. وميكال صنعت نفس الشيء مع شاول لتحمي داود.      لذلك فالمعزى تشير للخطية والغش والخداع قارن مع (مت32:25). ولون الماعز الأسود      يشير للخطية، لذلك كانت ذبيحة الخطية من الماعز، وهذا ما كان يستخدم يوم      الكفارة (لا16) ولاحظ أن كلمة خطية= كلمة ذبيحة خطية في العبرية (قارن مع      2كو21:5) والخلاصة أن شقق شعر الماعز في الخيمة تشير للمسيح كحامل خطايانا وهو      الذي بلا خطية هي تشير للمسيح الذي رفع خطايا البشرية وأظهر الخطية أنها خاطئة      جدًا وسوداء. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في      موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والتفاسير الأخرى).           والفرق بين غطاء شعر الماعز وغطاء الجلود أن شعر الماعز هو شعر      حيوان حي لم يذبح بعد إذًا هو يشير للمسيح في عمله وحياته وكذبيحة لم تقدم بعد      أما الأغطية الخارجية فتشير لعمل الفداء.
*  
*​ *          بين القرمز وشعر المعزى*

                    رأينا القرمز يشير للملك. وقارن مع (رؤ3:17،4). فالمرأة هنا تشير للعالم      الخاطئ، بابل أم الزواني، وهي هنا تلبس القرمز والأرجوان والذهب وغيرهم. كل هذا      هنا يشير لملك العالم ومجد العالم وهذا يوفره رئيس هذا العالم لمن هم يسجدون      له. بينما الكنيسة عروس المسيح الآن في المسوح وسيأتي الوقت الذي يذهب عن بابل      مجدها ويظهر المجد العتيد أن يستعلن فينا. هذه الصورة ظهرت في شاول الملك بعد      أن رفضه الله ومسح داود ملكًا لكن ظل شاول لفترة ظاهرًا أمام الشعب كأنه الملك      الحقيقي وداود نراه هاربًا من وجهه حتى جاء الوقت الذي ظهر فيه داود في مجد      كملك حقيقي.
               ولاحظ أن المسيح كدودة دخل تحت الآلام ليعصر وليحمل عنا خطايانا.
               لذلك يقول في (أش18:1) "إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج وإن كانت حمراء      كالدودي تصير كالصوف" ونحن علينا أن نحتمل معه الآن بعض الألم وإن كنا نتألم      معه سنتمجد معه أيضًا (رو17:8، 18)
 *  
*​ * 10-    جلود كباش محمرة Rams skin dyed red*

                    محمرة أي مصبوغة باللون الأحمر. فكانت الكباش تذبح ثم تسلخ. ثم تصبغ جلودها.      والله أعطى إبراهيم كبشًا ممسكًا بقرنيه في غابة ليقدمه ذبيحة. والغابة تعني      هنا أيكة أو شجرة كبيرة وهي تشير لشعب إسرائيل، هذا الذي أعده الله ليكون كرمة      تعطى عنبًا جيدًا (أش5 + مز8:80-11) فتحولت لشجرة مملوءة شوكًا. فجاء لهم      المسيح في شكل كبش، في طاعة حتى الصليب. ولكن في قوة فالقرون ترمز للقوة      والسلطة الملوكية التي للمخلص (مز10:92 + مت37:27). والكبش كان يستخدم كثيرًا      كذبيحة (لا18:8 + 2:9 + 3:16،5،9 + 18:9 + عد14:6 + 88:7) وهو عادة ذبيحة الإثم      (لا16:5، 6:6، 21:19). ويستخدم في تكريس الكهنة. الكبش هنا صورة للمسيح الذي      قدم نفسه في طاعة كاملة عن شعبه. ولاحظ في طقس تكريس الكهنة (خر15:29-26) أنه      تمسح آذانهم وأصابع أياديهم وأرجلهم فتتكرس حواسهم وطاقاتهم لله. وهكذا كان      المسيح رئيس كهنتنا في كل دقائق وجزئيات حياته لله "ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي" "      "طعامي أن أصنع مشيئة الذي أرسلني" وفي (مز6:114، 7) حتى يصوِّر المرنم طاعة      الطبيعة بإعجاز أمام الله صوّر الجبال كأنها كباش، فالكباش رمز للطاعة. فأمام      الله الكل يخضع حتى الجبال القوية.
               وبالخطية انتهت براءة الإنسان فشعر بعريه. فمعصية الإنسان لله دمرت جمال  وبراءة      الخلقة الأولى ولحق بها الفساد والموت، فحل بالإنسان الخجل من طبيعته،  ولذلك      اختبأ حتى من الله الذي يحبه، وحاول أن يستر نفسه بأقمصة من ورق التين  التي هي      محاولات الإنسان البشرية ليخلص نفسه من الهلاك بدون دم المسيح، وهذه  المحاولات      أو أقمصة ورق التين لن تستطيع أن تحميهم من العين الإلهية القادرة أن تعرف  كل شيء (أش6:64) ولكن شكرًا لله الذي صنع القميص الذي يرضيه ليسترنا  ويغطينا. فهو      صنع لآدم وحواء أقمصة من جلد. فالمسيح ككبش فداء لم يقدم ذاته فقط كذبيحة  بل      تعرى (مقابل هذا نرى الذبيحة تسلخ من جلدها) ليكسينا. وهكذا لبس الابن  الضال      الحلة الأولى (أر6:23 + 1كو30:1)
               وكان جلد بعض الذبائح يعطي للكهنة إشارة لنفس المعنى أن المسيح الذبيحة يسترنا.      وفي عدم شق ثوب المسيح بعد الصلب (يو23:9،24) مفهوم أن الثوب يشير للكنيسة التي      يسترها المسيح ولا يريد لها إلا أن تكون كنيسة واحدة لا تنشق.
               وكون الجلود محمرة فهذا إشارة للون الدم فالذي يغطى ويستر هو دم المسيح. الله      يريد أن يكون كل شيء مصبوغ بالدم وباللون الأحمر. فبدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة.      (راجع شريعة البقرة الحمراء      (عد19) +      أش63).
               ولنرى طاعة المسيح وثباته بلا تردد لتأدية هذه المهمة (راجع لو31:9 ،51).
*  
*​ * 11-    جلود التخس Badger skin*

          التخس      هي حيوانات برمائية مثل كلب البحر أو عجل البحر. وكلمة                تخس     هي نقل للكلمة      العبرية "تحش" أي الحيوان المأخوذ منه هذا الجلد. وهذا الجلد متين جدًا. وتصنع      منه الأحذية الراقية (حز16 حذاء عروس المسيح) وكلمة                تخس     استعملت هنا وفي حزقيال      16 فقط.
               وهذه الحيوانات تعيش في البر والبحر وجلدها هذا يحميها من الوسط الغريب الذي      تحيا فيه. وهكذا المخلص السماوي الذي من السماء وعاش على الأرض، هو من مكان      النور والفرح وجاء ليعيش في جو غريب عليه، وفعلًا هاجمه عدو الخير ليسقطه في      خطايا العالم ولكنه لم يقبل أي إغراء ولا حتى كل ممالك العالم.
               إذًا جلد      التخس يمثل الحماية الكاملة في وسط جو مخالف للطبيعة بل جو معادي.     
               ومرة أخرى كيف يتم الحصول على الجلد؟ الإجابة مرة أخرى بالموت. إذًا هنا نفس      ستموت لتعطيني الحماية من العالم وخطيته.
               رأينا في جلود الكباش المحمرة، الفداء والستر ونرى في جلود      التخس الحماية      والعزل، ولكن الله لا يعطي هذه الحماية لأي إنسان إن لم يجاهد "لم تقاوموا بعد      حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية" (عب4:12).
               ولاحظ استخدام هذه الجلود في صنع الأحذية (حز16). وإذا لاحظنا أن الابن الضال      أعطوه حذاء، فماذا تعني هذه الأحذية؟ الحذاء يستعمل عند خروج الإنسان للعمل      فيحمي قدمه من الجروح حينما تتلامس مع الأرض وأشواكها والمعنى حفظ الإنسان في      حياته وأثناء خدمته. أنظر للمسيح الذي سار إلى            سوخار     من أجل خلاص نفسي. ولذلك      نخلع الحذاء في حضرة الله فلا دنس ولا خوف في حضرته.
               وهذه الجلود لونها قاتم لأن الحياة مع المسيح تبدو غير جذابة (لا صورة له ولا      جمال فننظر إليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه" (أش2:53) لكن كل مجد ابنة الملك من داخل.
*  
*​ *     12-    حجارة جزع وحجارة ترصيع*

                    في (تك12:2) نجد في أرض الجنة ذهب جيد والمقل وحجر الجزع.
               وحجر الجزع حجر كريم ثمين جدًا. وهو شفاف بلوري ترى فيه عدة ألوان مرتبة في      خطوط متوازية.
               والمقل هو صمغ عربي أو هندي أو أفريقي ذو رائحة لطيفة وتشير الكلمة أيضًا إلى      أنها تعني الدر في المعنى العبراني الأصلي. وحجارة الترصيع هي حجارة كريمة من      كل الأنواع.
               كل هذا رمز لقيمة المؤمنين عند الله فهم عنده كحجارة كريمة. وقد رأينا في (تك2)      ذكر الذهب في الجنة والمعنى أن الله خلق الإنسان وأعطاه مجدًا، فهذا الإنسان      عند الله ثمين جدًا. وتنوع ألوان الحجارة تشير إلى أن كل واحد له لونه أو جماله      الخاص عند الله. ولكل عضو مكانه عند الله والكل في تناسق وتكامل. وكثير من      الأحجار الكريمة المذكورة لا نعرفها ولكن المهم أن لكل واحد جماله وصفاته      الخاصة، هكذا أبناء الله في عين الله. وهناك محاولات وتأملات كثيرة لدراسة كل      نوع ومحاولة تطبيقه على كل سبط وأصحاب هذه المحاولات يؤكدون أن هناك ارتباط بين      نوع الحجر والصفة المميزة لكل سبط.​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2013)

* الأرقام في خيمة الاجتماع - تفسير سفر الخروج*


                                          * تأملات في كتاب              خروج: 




               رقم 1000 هو رقم سماوي ولكنه يعبر عن السماويات كما نحياها على الأرض فالخيمة      تشير للسماء على الأرض. هكذا قال بولس الرسول "الذي أقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في      السماويات" بينما بولس كان مازال على الأرض وقال في (أف12:6) أن مصارعتنا ليست      مع لحم ودم بل مع الرؤساء.. مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات" ولذلك فالخيمة      أرضها ترابية لأننا مازلنا على الأرض أما الهيكل فلأنه يرمز للسماء نجد أبعاد      قدس الأقداس 20×20×20=8×1000 ورقم 8 يشير للحياة الأبدية. فهي تشير للسماويات      كما نحياها في الحياة الأبدية.
               ولذلك نجد أن أرضية الهيكل من ذهب (1مل30:6 + رؤ18:21)
               أبعاد القدس = 10 × 10 × 20 = 2 × 1000 ذراع3
               ورقم 2 كما رأينا يشير لأنه حدث اختلاف مع الله وأصبح البشر في تضاد بل وعداوة      مع الله وتحطمت الوحدة. وبالتجسد جعل المسيح الاثنين واحدًا فرقم 2 يشير      للتجسد، وأن المسيح جمع في طبيعته الواحدة طبيعتين الطبيعة اللاهوتية والطبيعة      الناسوتية. لذلك فقدس الأقداس كان يشير للسماء وأمجاد السماء قبل التجسد أما      القدس فيشير للسماويات بعد التجسد، ولطبيعة المسيح الواحدة التي من طبيعتين. هي      تشير إلى المسيح الذي وحدنا فيه.
*          تابوت العهد= *          ½      2 ×           ½      1 ×           ½      1 ذراع، مذبح البخور 1×1×2 ذراع
*          المائدة=*      2 × 1 ×           ½      1 ذراع

               نلاحظ أن أبعاد القدس = 20 × 10 × 10
           النسبة= 2 × 1 × 1
               ولو تصورنا حذف رقم الـ          ½  من أبعاد القطع لصارت الأبعاد كالتالي
تابوت العهد = 2 × 1 × 1
          مذبح البخور = 2 × 1 × 1 
          المائدة = 2 × 1 × 1
}                           الله متساوي الكمالات ويعبر لهذا التساوي بالأبعاد 1×1×1                  وبالتجسد صار هناك بعدًا جديدًا يعبر          
                  عنه بـ2×1×1[1] 

             [1]              هو الكنيسة جسد المسيح أو الكنيسة على              الأرض.​

                                              إذن كل القطع لها نفس نسب القدس وفي بعض الأحيان يضاف لها 1/2 فما معنى      هذا؟​          كما سنرى فيما بعد فإن تابوت العهد ومذبح البخور والمائدة كلهم يشيروا إلى      شخص المسيح. والقدس يشير للمسيح أيضًا لذلك فكلهم لهم نفس النسب فكلهم      يشيروا لشخص المسيح وسنأتي لشرح كل قطعة على حدة، لكن باختصار.
               تابوت العهد: يمثل الله على عرشه في مجده وفي سمائه وحوله ملائكته يحكم ويقضي.
               المائدة: تمثل المسيح في شركة مع شعبه. فالله يطلب من الشعب أن يقدم له خبزًا      يوضع على المائدة سخنًا ثم يأكله الكهنة بعد أسبوع ويقدم غيره فمن هو هذا الخبز      سوى المسيح الذي من عند الله ثم يقدمه الكهنة على المذبح ثم يأكلونه. هو المسيح      الذي دخل في شركة مع البشر.
*  
*​ *مذبح البخور:  *

                    يمثل المسيح الواقف أمام عرش الله كشفيع وحيد عن البشر لذلك لا نسمع عن رقم               ½      هنا فلا دور لنا في شفاعة المسيح عنا.
               والآن نضيف رقم الـ          ½     
               فتصبح المائدة 2 × 1 ×           ½1 فهذا يعني شركة المسيح مع خطيبته وعروسه الكنيسة.      والمسيح ممثل هنا بالنسب 1 × 1 × 2 والكنيسة ممثلة برقم           ½.

               ويصبح تابوت العهد           ½2      ×           ½1      ×           ½1      هذا يشير لدخول المسيح بجسده الذي هو الكنيسة للسماء كتطبيق للآية "أنا ذاهب      لأعد لكم مكانًا وحيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم" وحينما نكون هناك سنرى مجده وسنراه      بالعيان.
               والمائدة لها بعد واحد به رقم           ½ أما التابوت فعلى الثلاث أبعاد. فما نراه وما      حصلنا عليه هنا هو مجرد عربون وعلى مستوى واحد وهو الإيمان، أما هناك فما نحصل      عليه فعلي ثلاثة أبعاد أي مجسد ومنظور. أما ما نحصل عليه هنا فبالإيمان فقط دون      أن نرى شيء.
               قدس الأقداس 10 × 10 × 10 = 1 × 1 × 1 × 1000
               هذا يشير للسماء ولله متساوي الكمالات.
               القدس 20 × 10 × 10 = 2 × 1 × 1 × 1000
               هذا يشير لأن المسيح أتخذ بعدًا جديدًا بالتجسد (2 رمز للتجسد)
               أبعاد القطع التي تشير للمسيح بدون رقم           ½      هي:
التابوت 2 × 1 × 1
          المائدة 2 × 1 × 1 
          مذبح البخور 2 × 1 × 1          
}                           هي نفس نسب القدس​              فكل ما يشير للمسيح الإله المتساوي الكمالات (1×1×1) والمتأنس (2×1×1)          صار له هذا البعد ويشير له هذا البعد (2×1×1) بإضافة رقم                   ½          هذا يشير للكنيسة في المسيح.
         المائدة 2×1×                   ½1          هذا يشير للشركة بيننا وبين المسيح هنا على الأرض. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في      موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والتفاسير الأخرى).          وهذا يعني أننا في          مجد غير منظور، نحصل عليه بالإيمان التابوت                   ½2          ×                   ½1×                           ½1          هذا يشير للمجد الحقيقي الذي لنا في المسيح والذي سنحصل عليه في          السماء.
         مذبح البخور 2×1×1 هذا          يشير          للمسيح شفيعنا في السماء ولا دور لنا في هذه الشفاعة لذلك لا نجد أثرًا          لرقم                   ½ في مذبح البخور.


----------



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2013)

*  ما بين خيمة الاجتماع والكنيسة والسماء*



* 		[FONT=&quot] 		يسوع المسيح هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد*​​ [FONT=&quot] 		(عب8:13)[/FONT]​ * 		ما بين * خيمة الإجتماع* والكنيسة والسماء  		(رؤ4)*​ [FONT=&quot] 					الرؤيا السماوية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] 					الكنيسة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] 					خيمة الاجتماع[/FONT]​ * 					 					الله جالس على العرش*​ * 					 					جسد ودم المسيح على المذبح*​ * 					 					تابوت العهد في قدس الأقداس والمن داخله*​ * 					 					7 مصابيح نار متقدة*​ * 					 					الروح القدس يعمل في الكنيسة*​ * 					 					منارة ذات 7 شعب*​ * 					 					بحر زجاجي*​ * 					 					المعمودية*​ * 					 					المرحضة*​ * 					 					24 قسيسًا*​ * 					 					كهنة*​ * 					 					كهنة*​ * 					 					القسوس لهم ثياب بيض*​ * 					 					القسوس لهم ثياب بيض*​ * 					 					الكهنة لهم ثياب بيض*​ * 					 					القسوس يقدمون بخورًا*​ * 					 					الكهنة يقدمون بخورًا*​ * 					 					الكهنة يقدمون بخورًا*​ * 					 					الكاروبيم (4حيوانات)*​ * 					 					4 بشائر نرمز لها بأربع وجوه*​ * 					 					كاروبيم فوق تابوت العهد*​ * 					 					ملائكة في السماء*​ * 					 					شموع مضاءة رمزًا للملائكة*​ * 					 					كاروبيم نقش في كل مكان*​ * 					 					تسابيح كثيرة*​ * 					 					تسابيح كثيرة*​ * 					 					تسابيح كثيرة*​ 		 		حقًا أن من يعيش في   		الكنيسة لن تكون  		السماء غريبة عليه، فالله ليس عنده تغيير أو ظل دوران. لقد كان العهد  		القديم ظلًا للعهد الجديد "لأن الناموس، إذ له ظل الخيرات العتيدة.."  		(عب1:10). والعهد الجديد هو ظل أو صورة أيضًا لما في السماء.
 		 		فدخول  		 		خيمة الإجتماع عن طريق باب،  		وندخل   		الكنيسة من باب ويوحنا في رؤياه رأى بابًا مفتوحًا. ومذبح المحرقة  		يمثل   		 		الصليب عرش المسيح الذي به تمجد المسيح بجسده. وقدس الأقداس يمثل  		السماء، وتابوت العهد يمثل عرش الله، ويمثله  		 		المذبح المسيحي في   		الكنيسة   		موضوعًا عليه    		الكرسي   		وبه 		الكأس والصينية. والكرسي هو صندوق خشبي لوضع    		الكأس   		داخله ويمثل العرش (الكرسي   		والعرش   		إسمان لشئ واحد) فالكأس داخل   		الكرسي   		تحوي  		دم المسيح ملك الملوك.
 		 		والتابوت في الخيمة كان يحوي *قسط  		المن *golden pot that had the mannaويمثله الآن    		الصينية، * 		و*عصا هرونويمثلها   		 		الصليب الموضوع  		على  		المذبح، *ولوحي الشريعة *ويمثلها البشارة.




 St-Takla.org Image: Priests from St. Takla Church praying the Holy  liturgy, and showing the Bread's tray (Al Seniya)
         صورة في          موقع الأنبا تكلا:  صورة كهنة يصلون القداس الإلهي في          كنيسة الأنبا تاكلا، وتظهر الصينية الخاصة بالجسد​ 	  		   ونحن  		 		 		نصلي تجاه الشرق*= *  		فالفردوس  		المفقود كان في جنة عدن عند نهر الفرات وهذه كانت في شرق أورشليم. وبهذا  		نكون في صلواتنا في حنين للعودة للفردوس المفقود. والمسيح شمس برنا  		(ملا2:4) سيأتي من المشارق (مت27:24) وبهذا تحيا   		الكنيسة مترنمة مع يوحنا  		اللاهوتي بإشتياق لمجيء المسيح قائلة "أمين تعال أيها   		 		الرب يسوع"  		(رؤ20:22)
 		 		ونجد في   		الكنيسة *حجاب *يرفضه  		طوائف كثيرة متعللين بأن الصلح قد تم ولم يعد هناك حجاب ولكن   		الكنيسة تضع  		الحجاب وبه ستر (ستارة):
 		 		1-هو  		حامل للأيقونات (هكذا تسميه الكنيسة اليونانية) وهي صور للقديسين الموجودين  		في السماء، والهيكل هو رمز للسماء، وذلك  كحافز لنا أن نقتدي بهم لنكون معهم في السماء.
 		 		2-يفتح  		 الكاهن الستر وفي يده صليب ليمثل أمام الناس أن المسيح بكهنوته (ذبيحته على  		  		 		الصليب فتح لنا باب السماء). وهذه التمثيلية اليومية تطبع في أذهاننا عمل  		المسيح نتأمله يوميًا ونسبحه عليه، وهذا أفضل من إلغاء الحجاب. بل تضع  		  		الكنيسة صليبًا عليه صورة المسيح المصلوب ليتأمل المصلين دائمًا فيها،  		فالخطية كانت سببًا في وجود حجاب بيننا وبين الله، وكانت سببًا في صليب رب  		المجد، فنصلي طالبين الرحمة والمغفرة.
 		 		والكنيسة تضئ *أنوار كثيرة *وهكذا  		قال  		سفر أعمال الرسل أنه أثناء كسر الخبز "كانت مصابيح كثيرة في العلية  		التي كانوا مجتمعين فيها" (أع7:20، 8).   		 		فالكنيسة سماء والسماء نور وخارج  		  		الكنيسة الظلمة الخارجية. والأنوار هي إعلان عن طبيعة المسيح النور  		الحقيقي. وتذكير للمصلين أنهم يجب أن يكونوا نورًا للعالم وهكذا في  		 		خيمة الإجتماع كانت هناك منارة مضيئة دائمًا، وهذه ترمز للنور الذي يضيئه الروح القدس في قلوبنا.
 		 		أما* الشموع* فلها معنى أن  		 		  		القديسين والشهداء من زهدهم وعدم طلبهم لملذات العالم كانوا كمن ذابوا  		كالشمع ليضيئوا لنا. لذلك نضئ الشموع أمام  		أيقونات 		  		القديسين.
 		 		والشموع على  		المذبح تشير للملاكين  		اللذين ظهرا في القبر وقت القيامة.
 		 		وقنديل الشرق يشير للنجم الذي ظهر  		للمجوس.
 		 		وفي صلاة رفع بخور عشية وباكر يصلي الكاهن ممسكًا ثلاث شمعات فوق   		 		الصليب ويبارك الشعب إشارة للمسيح نور العالم  		الذي صلب ليبارك الخليقة وبصليبه نقلنا من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب  		(1بط9:2). وقد يستعمل الكاهن ثلاث شمعات (إشارة لبركة الثالوث للناس) وقد  		يستعمل   		 		شمعة واحدة (إشارة لأقنوم الابن الذي تجسد وصلب)
 		 		وتستخدم   		الكنيسة *البخور *وهو  		بمكوناته ورائحته الحلوة يشير للمسيح (راجع  		المواد المستخدمة في 		  		 		خيمة الإجتماع تحت عنوان البخور في  		شرح سفر الخروج). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى).  		 وهناك لحن جميل تصليه  		  		الكنيسة  		يوم خميس العهد ويوم الجمعة العظيمة إسمه (فاي إيتاف إنف) ومعناه (هذا الذي  		أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة على   		 		الصليب عن خلاص جنسنا فاشتمه أبوه الصالح".  		والله هو الذي أمر  		برفع البخور مرتين في  		 		خيمة الإجتماع والهيكل بعد ذلك  		(خر38:29-42+ خر7:30، 8). فكان   		الكاهن كل صباح يقدم خروفًا محرقة على مذبح  		المحرقة وبعد ذلك يدخل إلى مذبح البخور ليقدم البخور. وهكذا في المساء.  		وآخر أنبياء العهد القديم وهو 		ملاخي تنبأ بأن   		[FONT=&quot]  		البخور[/FONT] والتقدمة الطاهرة  		(الإفخارستيا) سيقدمهم الأمم في كل مكان. بل رأينا أن الأربعة والعشرين  		قسيسًا في السماء يقدمون بخورًا في    		 		 		مجامرهم (رؤ8:5) + (رؤ3:8، 4). ولو قال  		أحد أن   		[FONT=&quot]  		البخور[/FONT] هو إشارة للصلوات النقية فهل لم يوجد أحد من كهنة العهد  		القديم كان بارًا وله صلوات نقية، وإذا وجد هذا الشخص فلماذا كان يقدم بخور  		لله؟! الله هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد. والله لم يلغ تقدمة   		[FONT=&quot]  		البخور[/FONT] لتقوم  		  		الكنيسة بإلغائها. (راجع عد46:16 فالله يأمر  		هرون بتقديم بخور ليكفر عن  		الشعب) ولاحظ في (رؤ3:8، 4) أن [FONT=&quot]  		البخور[/FONT] كان يقدم مع الصلوات بواسطة الملائكة.  		وكان البخور يقدم مع الذبائح الدموية فقال المعترضون أنه طالما بطلت  		الذبائح الدموية بطل [FONT=&quot]  		البخور[/FONT]!! لكن كان يقدم صلوات وتسابيح مع الذبائح  		الدموية أيضًا فهل نمتنع عن الصلوات والتسابيح طالما بطلت الذبائح  		الدموية!! وقالوا أن رائحته كانت لتغطى على رائحة الدم، فهل كان بعض [FONT=&quot]  		البخور[/FONT] الذي يقدم داخل الخيمة كاف ليغطى على رائحة الدم الذي يقدم في  		الهواء الطلق؟! وقال المعترضون أن الوثنيين يقدمون [FONT=&quot]  		البخور[/FONT] فهل لم يعلم الله  		هذا وهو يأمر بالبخور!! وكذلك نلاحظ أن الوثنيين يقدمون لأوثانهم صلوات وأصوام، فهل نمتنع  		عن الصلوات والأصوام أيضًا!!
 		 		ولأن الله أمر  		برفع البخور في العشية  		وباكر (خر7:30، 8) لذلك مازالت  		  		الكنيسة تحتفظ بنفس الطقس وترفع [FONT=&quot]  		البخور[/FONT] في العشية وباكر. وحين نتأمل في [FONT=&quot]  		البخور[/FONT] المتصاعد برائحته الحلوة من مجمرة  		مشتعلة نارًا نتساءل.. هل صلواتي نقية صادرة من قلب نقي مشتعل بالحب لله  		فتتصاعد إلى فوق. أيضًا [FONT=&quot]  		البخور[/FONT] يعبر عن الحياة الطاهرة، هذه لها رائحة  		حلوة. وهنا نفهم عمل الأربعة والعشرون قسيسًا في تقديم بخورًا، الذي هو  		صلوات القديسين؛ فصلواتنا مهما بلغت نقاوتها فهي خارجة من قلوب ونيات لا  		تتفق مع قداسة الله المطلقة، ويكون دور الأربعة والعشرون قسيسُا هو تنقية  		هذه الصلوات لتليق بتقديمها قدام الله، فيشتمها رائحة طيبة.
  		  والمجمرة طبعًا تشير لبطن  		العذراء والجمر المشتعل فيها يشير للمسيح  		الذي لاهوته (نار) متحد بناسوته (فحم). ​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2013)

*  - القس مرقس ميلاد*

​ * رموز المسيح في أغطية خيمة الاجتماع*

​ ​ ​*     الرمز      الثاني*

*      أغطية      الخيمة (سفر الخروج – إصحاح 26)*

*†  أيضًا نرى مسيح           مارمرقس في رمز آخر في  الكتاب المقدس في      سفر      الخروج اصحاح 26 عندما يتكلم عن أغطية الخيمة.*​ *†  ومعروف أن الخيمة كان لها أربعة أغطية من الداخل للخارج:*​ *  
*​ *     الغطاء      الداخلي: مطرز بالكروبيم - يرمز للمسيح الملك (إنجيل متى):*





St-Takla.org Image: Angel, Seraphim, Seraph, Modern Coptic fresco from Saint Mina Monastery, Mariot,  Egypt
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          صورة ملاك، ساراف، السيرافيم، فريسكو قبطي في دير مار مينا، مريوط، مصر​ *†      مطرز      بالكروبيم (والكروبيم طغمة من      طغمات الملائكة) والملائكة هم خدام الملك.    *​ *†      وفي   إنجيل متى      عند القبض على المسيح عندما أراد مرقس أن يستل سيفه قال له  السيد المسيح:*​ *"أَتَظُنُّ      أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي      أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشًا مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ      الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟" (إنجيل      متى 26: 53-54).*​ *† فإنجيل متى هو الذي قدم المسيح الملك الذي تخدمه الملائكة.*​ *  
*​ *     الغطاء      الثاني*

*مصنوع من      شعر الماعز - يرمز للمسيح الخادم (إنجيل مارمرقس):*​ *†      مصنوع من شعر الماعز وشعر الماعز ملبس الأنبياء، نسمع عن يوحنا وعن إيليا الذي      كان رداءهم منطقة من وبر الإبل.*​ *†      الأنبياء هم خدام الله وعملهم توصيل كلمة الله.*​ *†      لذلك هذا الغطاء يرمز      لإنجيل      مارمرقس الذي قدم المسيح الخادم وقدم المسيح      النبي، أتى ليتمم مقاصد الله**، وقد تحدثنا عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام أخرى مثل      أرشيف مارمرقس وغيره*. *      هذه النقطة نجدها واضحة في   إنجيل      مارمرقس.*​ *†      وعندما نتكلم عن بقية النقاط سنجد أن رموز المسيح التي في      البشائر الأربعة      مترابطة بطريقة بديعة جدًا.*​ *  
*​ *     الغطاء      الثالث*

*مصنوع من      جلود كباش محمرة - يرمز للمسيح الكاهن (إنجيل لوقا):*​ *†      والكباش كانت تقدم ذبائح والذبائح تقدم من خلال الكهنوت لذلك فهذا الغطاء يرمز      إلى   إنجيل لوقا.*​ *†      وإنجيل لوقا      بدأ بكهنوت العهد القديم (زكريا) وانتهى بكهنوت العهد الجديد      (المسيح الرافع يده ويبارك التلاميذ).*​ *† فإنجيل لوقا هو إنجيل النعمة وأيضًا إنجيل الكهنوت لأن النعمة نأخذها من خلال      الكهنوت.*​ *"**      وَتَصْنَعُ غِطَاءً لِلْخَيْمَةِ مِنْ جُلُودِ كِبَاشٍ مُحَمَّرَةٍ، وَغِطَاءً      مِنْ جُلُودِ تُخَسٍ مِنْ فَوْقُ" (سفر الخروج 26:      14).*​ *  
*​ *     الغطاء      الرابع*

*مصنوع من      جلود تُخس – يرمز للمسيح بن الله المرفوض من      شعب      إسرائيل (إنجيل يوحنا):*​ *†      جلود تخس هذه سيئة الشكل جدًا، فهي جافه وسوداء نتيجة الذبائح التي تقدم حول      الخيمة والأبخرة المتصاعدة من شي الذبائح.*​ *†      عجيبة أن يكون هذا الغطاء يرمز      لإنجيل      يوحنا.*​ * فإنجيل      يوحنا تكلم عن  المسيح ابن الله المرفوض من   إسرائيل (لا منظر له ولا جمال في      تجسده رغم أنه ابن الله) لذلك ختم      القديس يوحنا انجيله قائلًا:*​ *"وَمَعَ      أَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ صَنَعَ أَمَامَهُمْ آيَاتٍ هذَا عَدَدُهَا، لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا      بِهِ، لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الَذي قَالَهُ: «يَا رَبُّ، مَنْ      صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا؟ وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟" (إنجيل يوحنا 12:      37-38).*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2013)

*القس مرقس ميلاد*

 * رموز المسيح في ألوان خيمة الاجتماع*

 

*     الرمز      الثالث*

*      الألوان      داخل الخيمة (سفر الخروج – إصحاح 26)*

*"َأَمَّا      الْمَسْكَنُ فَتَصْنَعُهُ مِنْ عَشَرِ شُقَقِ بُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ      وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ.      بِكَرُوبِيمَ صَنْعَةَ حَائِكٍ      حَاذِق تَصْنَعُهَا" (سفر الخروج 26: 1).*
*†      هناك أربعة ألوان نجدهم في أغطية الخيمة، وفي لبس الكاهن، وفي سترى الهيكل أو      خيمة الاجتماع سواء الذي يفصل القدس عن قدس الأقداس أو سواء الذي في الباب      الخارجي (توجد نفس الأربعة ألوان).*
*الأربعة      ألوان هي:*
*الأرجوان:    *




St-Takla.org Image: Angel, Seraphim, Seraph, Modern Coptic fresco from Saint Mina Monastery, Mariot,  Egypt
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          صورة ملاك، ساراف، السيرافيم، فريسكو قبطي في دير مار مينا، مريوط، مصر​ *وهو ملبس      الملوك – يرمز للمسيح الملك – المسيح بحسب   إنجيل متى.*
*  
*
*     القرمز:    *

*وهو لون      الدم – يرمز للمسيح الخادم الذي جاء ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين – المسيح بحسب       إنجيل مارمرقس.*
*†      لذلك بدأ           مارمرقس إنجيله بكلمة "صوت صارخ في البرية"*
*†      فبالرغم من أن           مارمرقس لم يهتم بكتابة النبوات لأنه كتب للرومان والرومان غير      مرتبطين بالعهد القديم أو النبوات ولكنه قصد أن يبدأ إنجيله بهذه النبوة      المذكورة في "أشعياء 40":*
*"صَوْتُ      صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: «أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ      الرَّبِّ. قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلًا لإِلَهِنَا" (سفر      إشعياء 40: 3).*
*ومن أشعياء      40 حتى أشعياء 66 يركز أشعياء على العبد المتألم**، وقد تحدثنا عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام أخرى مثل      أرشيف مارمرقس وغيره*. *لذلك          مارمرقس بدأ إنجيله      بهذه النبوة لأنه أيضًا يتكلم عن المسيح العبد المتألم الذي سيسفك دمه من أجل      خلاصنا "مسيح           مارمرقس"*
*  
*
*     البوص      المبروم:*

*وهو الكتان      الأبيض ملبس الكهنوت – ويرمز لمسيح النعمة والكهنوت – المسيح بحسب   إنجيل لوقا.*​


----------

